# [Wet Thumb Forum]-New pictures of the 16 Gal planted tank! I love glossos!



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

this is the new picture of my 16 gal planted tank.
new picture:









please, let me know what you think about it!

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega!

hello from Portugal


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hi!

this is the new picture of my 16 gal planted tank.
new picture:









please, let me know what you think about it!

best regards: André Daniel Nóbrega!

hello from Portugal


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Andre

Very nice tank... I really like the foreground.

=Cory=


----------



## Chousal (Feb 8, 2004)

Bello !!

which plant is the red one on the right??

Saludos...

Acuariofilia most not be costly.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I love the growth and the plant selection. You may want to pull the plants into tighter, more defined group to really show them off.

You may also want to lower the white balance on the camera when taking pictures or maybe not include as much of the light. I'm sure this tank is much more vibrant than the picture shows.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Like the layout and choice of plants.

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------

